# Java Fern and Algae



## badfly48 (Nov 4, 2010)

So i recently bought a fluval chi at petsmart the details are in my tanks i first had some aquarium plant... maybe sword or something but it died off quickly i now have a java fern and have had said fern for about a month. It has black spots on it ( it did in the store as well ) and there are leaflets which is what i believe you call them hanging off two of the larger leaves. I have api root tabs in it and I am using just regular gravel substrate. Im not sure if it isnt getting enough light as the chi has LED lights and im not sure if those support plant life...

My second question is that i have what i believe is algae growing on my substrate and LED light which is in the water ( i do clean off the light and vacuum the gravel about once a week but the algae on the light returns quickly and the algae on the gravel never goes away ) i need to figure out how to clean it i had a pleco but it died of unknown reasons, and didn't clean the substrate.

Here are pics of both and aquarium as a whole








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I dont think the light can support plant growth. That type of tank is probably just for show I believe because it doesnt have light sockets for grow lights. LED lights are still in question because the spectrum may be different from the CFL lights.

Remember to do partial water changes. Or the fish will keep dieing.*


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah I don't think LED's can support plant growth very well...

I have an red/green/blue LED strip installed to the bottom of the hood of my 10 gallon, but it's just for show, and for a light blue glow at night (kinda like a moon light), but I rely on the CFL's on during the day to keep my plants healthy 


I have also read that most of the time, Java Ferns prefer to be grown attached to a log or some drift wood instead of being in a substrate like gravel... I'm experimenting with both myself right now; I've got a Java Fern, and a Lace Java Fern, and I split them up; half planted in the gravel, half attached to driftwood... so we'll see which one, maybe both, grows good



if I'm not mistaken, Pelco's like a well established system to be introduced to. how's your water readings for ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite?

might be better off with some algae eating snails if you're just looking for an algae eating machine


----------



## badfly48 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I haven't really had many fish die lately I did buy a bristlenose pleco and he died about a week after I got him, I don't know why because he was eating his algae tabs and was active and everything. I do have VERY hard water and the alkalinity is high ph is like 8.3 I forget the exact reading but ph is moderately high  I'm not sure about my LED light because algae grows directly on the lights (they're underwater)


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

badfly48 said:


> So i recently bought a fluval chi at petsmart the details are in my tanks i first had some aquarium plant... maybe sword or something but it died off quickly i now have a java fern and have had said fern for about a month. It has black spots on it ( it did in the store as well ) and there are leaflets which is what i believe you call them hanging off two of the larger leaves. I have api root tabs in it and I am using just regular gravel substrate. Im not sure if it isnt getting enough light as the chi has LED lights and im not sure if those support plant life...
> 
> My second question is that i have what i believe is algae growing on my substrate and LED light which is in the water ( i do clean off the light and vacuum the gravel about once a week but the algae on the light returns quickly and the algae on the gravel never goes away ) i need to figure out how to clean it i had a pleco but it died of unknown reasons, and didn't clean the substrate.


1) LED's can support plant growth. I've ran across many DIY conversions with LED's. Seems to be the new wave of things. 

The black spots on the JF are normal. This is where new plants will form. If the root structure is long enough, you can plant JF in the substrate, BUT....make sure the rhizome is at least 3/4 exposed. Do not bury it or it will rot. Otherwise, it is best to tie it off to a rock or piece of driftwood.

2) The algae you are seeing is Diatoms. Perfectly normal in a new tank. They can be wiped off real easy and will eventually fade away.


----------



## badfly48 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks James! Well I'm just wondering if its special LEDs in the diy or what and how do I know if my fern is rotting?


----------



## elspru (Nov 24, 2010)

badfly48 said:


> Thanks James! Well I'm just wondering if its special LEDs in the diy or what and how do I know if my fern is rotting?


Ya, 
Photosynthesis has optimal wavelengths at 430-460nm blue 640-670nm red,
I use GrowPanel, it uses 28 watts, and can grow tomatoes.
I use it for my 20 gallon tank, 5 gallons of which is deep-sand-clay bed.

I got plants from cold pond outside, 
it's only been a few days but I see marked new growth,
especially with a stem plant with feathery leaves i have, 
I've seen them bud off the parent plant, and grow into sizable additions within two or three days.

I have some javamoss as well, it seems to also have been grown, though there is a dense algae that I also got from the pond, which is starting to grow with some clumps of them. though it seems okay, since I have a bunch of water bugs, snails, worms, and mayflys which are eating the algae.


----------



## Atom Plant (Nov 16, 2008)

Java Fern does not need a lot of light to grow well. It is however best grown attached to driftwood rather than planted in the substrate- I have done both.

As far as the algae, if it is algae and not diatoms I would purchase a Phosphate test kit-excess phosphate is very helpfull to algae blooms, but of course is needed by plants also. But, if the phosphate is too high and not all of it is being utilized by the plants then you will get algae blooms. I would try for a value of no more than 0.5 ppm and a low limit of 0.02 ppm.

Also I would check for Nitrate and Nitrite-Nitrate should be 40 ppm or less and Nitrite should be 0.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If the fern is planted,its suffocating.The rhizome(the green stem part with the leaves and roots)must have contact to light.This is why it grows best on wood or rocks.The plant may be producing the plantlets as a last hurrah from the lack of light to the rhizome.Pull it up and let it sit on the substrate.In about a week it will anchor itself to the gravel.


----------



## badfly48 (Nov 4, 2010)

ok thanks i added a diy co2 system and its really perked up


----------

